

Building a virtual human with your data - angrymouse
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27536599

======
angrymouse
Some additional info about a virtual heart here too:
[http://www.sth.nhs.uk/news/news?action=view&newsID=610](http://www.sth.nhs.uk/news/news?action=view&newsID=610)

